
The IP addresses of the top 1700 (or so) websites as of 6:39 UTC 11/08 - LongTermBond007
http://paste.openstack.org/raw/588341/
======
LongTermBond007
In case of another large DDoS attack on DYN or other DNS infrastructure.

